# PC stuck on boot splashscreen after swaping to new graphic card



## dark_elf (Jan 10, 2017)

PC stuck on boot splashscreen after swaping to new graphic card: 
New graphic card: Gforce 1060 3b.

Nothing work(mouse keyboard, tried to swap).
If i wait 10 seconds or so i can see g.card's Fan stop spinning(disconnecting from power supplier?)

If i putting back the old g.card all working fine.
What the problem might be?

here is the details:
New graphic card: Gforce 1060 3b

motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd. H77-D3H (Intel Core i5-3450 CPU @ 3.10GHz)
Intel Core i5 3450 @ 3.10GHz Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
ram: 8.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
storage: 447GB KINGSTON SUV400S37480G ATA Device (SSD)
old Graphic card(working fine with him):H/K AVR (1920x1080@60Hz) 1024MB ATI AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series (Sapphire/PCPartner)


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2017)

Need to know the PSU *make and model*  Fill out your specs >>>https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs

Also make and model of new card

Uninstall the software for your old card. Shut down, install new card boot.

Also any adapters anywhere?


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 10, 2017)

not sure about the PSU but afaik the diff betwean the cards isnt high right?

adapters? what is that?

so that is normal if i have this problems with new card?
i will try you suggestion, thanks


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 10, 2017)

Reinstall old Card Confirm system works again
Download this from here
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

Run the Display Driver uninstall utility
Turn off PC
Take Anti Static mesures (earth yourself to PC ect)
Swap old Card for new Card ( ensuring power connector is fully seated into card and Card is fully seated into Slot )
Power on Pc
your be prompted for Drivers/utility disk    follow instructions


----------



## revin (Jan 10, 2017)

dark_elf said:


> so that is normal if i have this problems with new card?


No it is not. But it can happen under different conditions that is why they need to know what your system is and especially the power supply to help narrow down what might be wrong.
If you can post a picture of the label if nothing else they can help determine what may be wrong.
Is this  pre-built system or did you put it together?


dark_elf said:


> adapters? what is that?


Did you use a wire plug direct *from* the PSU or have to use an extra wire to power the card?


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 10, 2017)

i tried just now before reading your guys messages. here is what i did:

reinstalled any related ATI readeon software.
went to device manager->display addapters and uninstalled the driver there.
shut downed the pc.
put out power cable, hold 10sec the power key, then seted up the new g.card put cables back and same problem.
*stuck/freeze on splashscreen 
*
i shutdown the pc, puted out the cmos battery, holded the power button for 10sec.
then seted back and restarted-same problem.
*stuck/freeze on splashscreen *

now i set back the old one again, bios to default note appeared.
i did reset to default and it is up now.

i will upload some PSU images in a min
and i then will try your suggestion.


*revin*
thx for the info.
im not sure about your question though.
im inserting the g.card to the pci 3.0 and connect the pci-e(6pins) from the PSU to it.
i use hdmi connection.


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 10, 2017)

this is my PSU:

thermaltalk qcok.

and some more wierd etails that i see on labels here they are:
ATE: F8
Ground F7
HI POT F6
Pin test F4
app -not seen--
pci express connector
peripheral/floppy/sata connector


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2017)

The Adapter referring to is a Molex to 6 pin adapter because your power supply may not have a 6 pin PCIe plug. We still need more info on the power supply. Unscrew it and look.  Does it meet the requirements ???

What was your old graphics card?


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 10, 2017)

I did those steps. Same problem.
My old g.card ATI AMD Radeon HD 6800

I will try to screw the psu


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 10, 2017)

this is my PSU.
please tell me what to do


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2017)

While I'm not sure if the PSU is the problem for this particular issue, the Thermaltake TR series are one of the worst PSU's you can put in a system. I had one, it broke within a day. A friend had one, DOA. They are known to be awful.


----------



## Flow (Jan 10, 2017)

It certainly looks like your psu doesn't have enough power to boot your sytem. It could be just hanging on there with your 6800 card.
Easiest steps to try first is booting as slim as possible, so dosconnect your drives and remove all but one memory stick. Leave just the keyboard connected and see if you can make it into bios.

While it's also possible you have a doa card, the system power peaks at boot, where every connected device and pheriperal is powered to the max.

"edit"  your 12v1 and v2 are poor to say the least. I'm guessing it can't run your 1060. Also, age will play a role in it, psu's can degrade over time delivering less power.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2017)

dark_elf said:


> this is my PSU.
> please tell me what to do



Technically it should work fine. Something else may be going on


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 10, 2017)

what may be going on?

so you recomend to buy new PSU?

any other ideas before i do that?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 10, 2017)

Do you have a friend from which you can borrow a good PSU?

I would try that first.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 10, 2017)

BIOS update should fix the issue , use old card to update

Think my friend has same board , same issue once upgraded from gts450-gtx960.

Try Bios update - F15 - http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4141#bios


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 10, 2017)

i downloaded the f15 but i recive an error when trying to lounch:

"cannot start or run due to windows 64bit version of windows."

any other source?
and sadly, no i dont have a friend with a good PSU.

btw here is another thought that i have:
could it be that the g.card wont work directly with HDMI? before installing the drivers?
maybe i should try with DVI and some regular monitor(which i dont have at the moment)?
now im using big hdtv


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 10, 2017)

dark_elf said:


> i downloaded the f15 but i recive an error when trying to lounch:
> 
> "cannot start or run due to windows 64bit version of windows."
> 
> ...



you need to download the Bios update
Unzip (may need to leave zipped )
Copy to a Flash Drive (fat32)
Reboot
enter bios
enter bios update section
choose update bios
choose the file on flash drive
Update

Do not interrupt the process ,wait for it to finish .
Make sure have stable power

Fit new Gpu


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 10, 2017)

i updated the bios.
still doesn't help. 

the only diferent is: i dont see the splash screen.
instead i see a black screen(the tv going from "no signal" to black screen).

and after a minute(or less) i see the g.card Fan stop spinning(discontecting?) as before.

i put back the old g.card, all is working.

any ideas?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2017)

dark_elf said:


> i updated the bios.
> still doesn't help.
> 
> the only diferent is: i dont see the splash screen.
> ...




try to reseat that new card, if not fully inserted, you may want to return that card for money back and then upgrade that PSU and then get a 470


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 10, 2017)

eh tried several times, nothing changed.
what is 470?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2017)

dark_elf said:


> eh tried several times, nothing changed.
> what is 470?



RX470


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 10, 2017)

Use old card to uninstall the software the AMD/ATI CAT Suite, then goes to device manager and uninstall you old video card there (while using your old video card) then be sure to leave a current instal to the Nvidia video suite for your card on your desktop.....Turn off PC un plug pc remove the old card and install the new one ...boot to windows and after your new card is recognized by windows go ahead and install the Nvidia video suite then reboot. GL and welcome to TPU


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Use old card to uninstall the software the AMD/ATI CAT Suite, then goes to device manager and uninstall you old video card there (while using your old video card) then be sure to leave a current instal to the Cats for your card on your desktop.....Turn off PC un plug pc remove the old card and install the new one ...boot to windows and after your new card is recognized by windows go ahead and install the Cats then reboot. GL and welcome to TPU



to add to this I would disconnect the ethernet cord or disable the wifi adapter if using that on a desktop to prevent windows from downloading drivers.

he may need newer chipset drivers for that motherboard too


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 10, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> to add to this I would disconnect the ethernet cord or disable the wifi adapter if using that on a desktop to prevent windows from downloading drivers.
> 
> he may need newer chipset drivers for that motherboard too


Right on brother, good feedback about the Chipset drivers! That is always a good idea for a smooth transition. I usually do this by default when swapping out GPU's


----------



## JackDarx (Jan 11, 2017)

Have you thought about taking your battery out for 30 mins then putting it back in with the new card? I Had a bizarre issue with my 1060 Armor OC when I bought it (keep in my mind the system was CLEAN of any drivers and ready) as the BIOS kept doing the 1 long 8 short beep aka missing/defective GPU (AMI bios), I thought the card was DOA, out of desperation I took the battery out, waited, put it back in, the card has been working fine since (note: My previous card a Radeon 7850)

Everyone else did cover everything else that could to be to it really/


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 11, 2017)

Im trying to install nvida video drivers but i throws an error that says "no fitted card found" or something like this.

I did pulled th battery for 1 or 2 min. I dont believe waiting more than that will help.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2017)

dark_elf said:


> Im trying to install nvida video drivers but i throws an error that says "no fitted card found" or something like this.
> 
> I did pulled th battery for 1 or 2 min. I dont believe waiting more than that will help.



Did you ensure all power connections are plugged into the gpu if any?

To me sounds like you may have a piece of junk card that needs to be sent back.


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 11, 2017)

i wish...
besides putting it in and connect the 6pin pci-e cable what can i mmiss?


----------



## JackDarx (Jan 11, 2017)

That's weird, it sounds like the card isn't even working, because the BIOS would complain about a faulty card if it was alive and faulty.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 11, 2017)

I dont know brand of Your gpu but for example evga uses 8 pin conector for her version of 1060 3gb  how about that


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 11, 2017)

*I would test the Gpus Memory - Download "Video memory stress" test to Bootable usb drive .Link to - Cd/USb version = https://www.raymond.cc/blog/having-problems-with-video-card-stress-test-its-memory/
Download
Copy to usb Using Rufus
Reboots Pc 
Boot off Flashdrive 
Run Video memory stress

*Removing the battery will do nothing , most aswell just reset bios then via jumper that's whats it for.

*You could try the F16b Beta bios should'nt do any hard 

*Is Bios showing its on version F15?


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 11, 2017)

*Im happy. 
PROBLEM SOLVED
*
a friend of my came with a DVI monitor cable, i connect the card to it-boom, working.
after the connection and pc's up-i installed drivers.

and viola-hdmi cable working fine as well.


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 11, 2017)

oh yea and: *thanks guys. *
thanks for the edvices and help


----------



## Seba_82 (Jan 11, 2017)

You have two monitors pluged in?? if this is correct, see the other monitor if haeve image.. see ya!


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 11, 2017)

lol no


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thats what is odd, should of been working out of the box.


----------



## Flow (Jan 11, 2017)

Could be the motherboard switched the vidcard off due to lack of response. That would explain why the fan stopped after a minute or so.
This would also indicate a motherboard driver thingy, as SnakeDoctor already hinted at.

I wonder though, did you connect the card through dvi cable in your efforts? And if so, is this working now also, like with your hdmi cable?
Or was this friends "vga" cable actually a dvi cable? And is your monitor dvi-d or dvi-i ? Or does your monitor only support vga/hdmi ?

Anyway good to hear your up and running.


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 11, 2017)

oh yea sorry.
i meant DVI, not VGA(edited now).

the friend came with DVI monitor(i think DVI-D the pure non pin one).
in my efforts i didn't connect it to DVI because i dont have a monitor with DVI. only had old monitor with VGA but the gforce 1060 3gb comes without VGA connection(only DVI and HDMI).

i thought that might be the case, but i gave it a very small chance.
also noted here that i use hdmi and none of all saydied anything about it.
still was worth the shot, and i glad i tried. next step was tech support or new PSU...

about the motherboard switched the vidcard off due to lack of response. i think it is the card that switched himself.
smart card


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2017)

dark_elf said:


> oh yea sorry.
> i meant DVI, not VGA(edited now).
> 
> the friend came with DVI monitor(i think DVI-D the pure non pin one).
> ...



Make sure your motherboard bios is set to PCI E for VGA boot and not PCI or IGP.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jan 11, 2017)

Great its working. i think the Bios update solved the issue,as stopped the frozen slash screen .Just the Primary display was going to the dvi for some odd reason and not autodetect


----------



## dark_elf (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes,those where the both issues.
The splash screen stuck disappeared after the update.
Ty all again


----------



## purecain (Jan 13, 2017)

well done OP!


----------

